# South MN



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone here in the areas of Mankato, Albert Lea, Austin, Owatonna, Winona, Rochester or surrounding areas?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in Rochester


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whats rates in rochester if you don't mind my asking. Residential at least, an average for driveways.


----------



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

im in owatonna


----------

